# Polarlights releases for 2005?Any news?



## kitguy (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm new to this forum,I went under the name of MODELGUY before but my computer is down for now.I hope 2005 will have some great releases for figure kits.


----------



## txbuster (Mar 23, 2000)

I'm with kitguy.....I'm mainly interested in the figure kits. While Polar Lights has produced the only kits my budget allows, it's been pretty boring lately! I still have the Aurora repro of Phantom of the Opera and Zorro high on my 'wish list'!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Can't agree more with you guys! Sure hope Captain America isn't the single token figure kit this year. To be honest I wasn't happy with the way Spiderman turned out - seemed he became pudgier, the spider emblem looked changed to look more like a tick, etc, (all the things we've discussed here before).

I know Polar Lights has gone through most of the Aurora catalogue that they feel would sell well, (Although I think they're underestimating the appeal of Big Frankie, Dr. Jeckyll, etc). So why not release a few more originals? Models like Robby the Robot, Michaels Myers, Bowen Wolfman, Godzilla were really great kits that are as good - and sometimes better - in sculpting, box art and fit as anything Aurora ever released.

So come on PL: Bring back the magic - MORE FIGURE KITS! PLEASE!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

welcome Kitguy . i'll chime in too for MORE FIGURE KITS . and while i'm at it ,BIG FRANKIE BIG FRANKIE BIG FRANKIE . 
whoo , now that feels better .
hb


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

AFILMDUDE said:


> Can't agree more with you guys! Sure hope Captain America isn't the single token figure kit this year. To be honest I wasn't happy with the way Spiderman turned out - seemed he became pudgier, the spider emblem looked changed to look more like a tick, etc, (all the things we've discussed here before).
> 
> I know Polar Lights has gone through most of the Aurora catalogue that they feel would sell well, (Although I think they're underestimating the appeal of Big Frankie, Dr. Jeckyll, etc). So why not release a few more originals? Models like Robby the Robot, Michaels Myers, Bowen Wolfman, Godzilla were really great kits that are as good - and sometimes better - in sculpting, box art and fit as anything Aurora ever released.
> 
> So come on PL: Bring back the magic - MORE FIGURE KITS! PLEASE!


I believe recently Tom Lowe had said that he had re-released all the Aurora Kits that he could..which again to me, was LAUGHABLE, since I agree that they GREATLY underestimated the Jekyll & the big frankie..with the advent of PL's Sale..Im not OPTIMISTIC that any further figure or sci Fi Kits from PL will be produced..but you never know..I could be WRONG


----------



## eradicator (Aug 24, 2000)

*The Show in Las Vegas??*

Has the show in Las Vegas occured yet or is it later on this month? If it has occured what other announcements if any other than the 1/1000 NX-01 were made??


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

welcome kitguy aka modelguy


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

This does seem to be the more popular of questions as of late...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

eradicator said:


> Has the show in Las Vegas occured yet or is it later on this month? If it has occured what other announcements if any other than the 1/1000 NX-01 were made??


A 1/350th scale version of the TOS 1701 was announced . . . 




I WISH! :jest:


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

eradicator said:


> Has the show in Las Vegas occured yet or is it later on this month? If it has occured what other announcements if any other than the 1/1000 NX-01 were made??


The show in Vegas starts today (October 7). As soon as somebody posts some photos on the internet, please let us know where to see them.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^GREAT! So we can expect official and complete announcements soon!


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^GREAT! So we can expect official and complete announcements soon!


Only if they can tear themselves away from the slot machines and Celine Dion's stage show...


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Well........


----------



## Darth Bill (Oct 5, 2004)

Come'on, I'm sure everyone's still hung over from "arrival" last night. 

I know these conventions. . .


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dang it! I keep getting notices of replies to this thread and think that there's been some news and it's just us talking to ourselves!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Well we are the only ones talking. At Polar Lights, probability the only talk would be computers on the phones,and what do computers know?


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Polar Lights has announced...Celine Dion's show was pretty good!


----------



## markwho66 (Sep 19, 2004)

I m with you guys - MORE FIGURE KITS!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Celine Dion model kit!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

starshipmodeler.com has reported today that PL has bumped the release date for the refit_e and the Scorpion kit to January 2005. Plus they announced a snap kit of the NX-01 later next year. 

There was also some talk about the release of some of ERTL's old Star Wars kits by the end of the year, and new ones from Episode Three next year.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

1/350th TOS 1701!
1/350th TOS 1701!
1/350th TOS 1701!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> 1/350th TOS 1701!
> 1/350th TOS 1701!
> 1/350th TOS 1701!


*ONE MORE TIME!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Any news???????


----------



## robertwadehall (Mar 19, 2003)

*Any '05 PL kit news?*

I heard a rumor that they may do convertible versions of the '65 Coronet and '64 GTO..that would make sense... I'm interested only in their car kits, so what I'm wondering is if RC2 will keep them a separate brand for the near future or merge the PL brand into the venerable AMT brand..

I'm hoping for more kits like the Coronet and GTO, like a '65 Bevedere ht and a '65 GTO ht.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Yeah! More car kits!!

I wish they had the molds and could reissue the 1/32 car kits Aurora did. This past weekend at the Toledo Toy Show I passed up a disassembled 32 Ski-Doo kit. He was asking $20.00! He did ask me to make him an offer, but I just didn't want to mess around with restoring the kit.

Marty




robertwadehall said:


> I heard a rumor that they may do convertible versions of the '65 Coronet and '64 GTO..that would make sense... I'm interested only in their car kits, so what I'm wondering is if RC2 will keep them a separate brand for the near future or merge the PL brand into the venerable AMT brand..
> 
> I'm hoping for more kits like the Coronet and GTO, like a '65 Bevedere ht and a '65 GTO ht.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Might as well beat John P to the punch...
PL makes cars??


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I heard a rumor that PL is is going to release a Vulcan Shuttle with wheels.
It will be battery operated, and it will talk. You press the button and Spock
says *To The Vulcan Mobile* . :jest:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I heard a rumor that PL is is going to release a Vulcan Shuttle with wheels.
> It will be battery operated, and it will talk. You press the button and Spock
> says *To The Vulcan Mobile* . :jest:


I already have a shuttlecraft like that


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, I hate to be a sour-puss, but with nothing short of a press-release or two coming out of AMT addressing Polar Lights anything, I'm of the mind that true Polar Lights type kits are a thing of the past. Sure the Trek kits on it's way, the Cap America too (items in the pike before the sale), but I don't believe we'll see anything like those kits again anytime soon. At least not from PL.  Time will tell.


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Too many companies already make car kits of just about any subject you want. Enough already!

Whiter


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

If this is really true then why are there so many resin casters out there trying to fill in the gaps left by the major kit companies? And there are still cars not made that car enthusiasts want.

NOT ENOUGH! GIVE US MORE!!:devil: 

Marty




Whiter said:


> Too many companies already make car kits of just about any subject you want. Enough already!
> 
> Whiter


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah! I'd like to see some 1/16th scale model kits of the Batmobile, Herbie, the Black Beauty and other sci-fi and fantazy cars!


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Whiter said:


> Too many companies already make car kits of just about any subject you want. Enough already!


Unless you want a '74 Chevy Scottsdale or an '82 Chevy Silverado!


----------



## Gray-headed Art (Aug 16, 2002)

Marty said:


> If this is really true then why are there so many resin casters out there trying to fill in the gaps left by the major kit companies? And there are still cars not made that car enthusiasts want.
> 
> NOT ENOUGH! GIVE US MORE!!:devil:
> 
> Marty


Marty, 

Underlying all of this is the simple fact that virtually all the "no-brainer" car subjects have been done, meaning those that have broad market appeal. There are so many cars I'd like to see, as I am sure you have your wish list, that probably wouldn't make the cut, simply because of the large initial sales numbers necessary to justify the tooling dollars. I think the model companies kind of have to see several 10's of thousands of dollars in revenue from a new kit in order to make it pay. So, it looks like much of the stuff we want will still be the resin game.

Art


----------

